# Stihl ms260/ms260 Pro



## Jags (Nov 17, 2006)

Has anyone here had any personal experience with the Stihl ms260 or ms260 Pro model?  I am looking for a saw that is in this size category (believe it or not, it is to replace a homelite 240) and this one really looks like a kick butt little saw.

Pros/cons on this??  At 10 pounds and 3.2 hp I would think this would do a fine job on an 18" bar.  I have run the homelite 240 with an 18" (quit snickering back there, I can hear you :lol: ) for a long time and am thinking I "owe" it to myself to step up.  The homelite rates at 2.1 hp @ 39cc and the ms260 is 50cc @ 3.2 hp with a weight gain of about 10 oz. Sounds kinda like a no brainer (other than price) to me.

Opinions???

I really am looking to stick with a Stihl because of a local, long time dealer.  Huskys are great, but I have no dealers near by.

Oh, I do about 5 to 6 full cords per year. Yeah, I know, beatin' the crap out of that little homelite, but it takes a licking and keeps running. It has been doing this for about 5 years now.  No repairs.


----------



## yukiginger (Nov 17, 2006)

It's a fine saw.  If you really want some opinions peruse the Chainsaw forum over at Arboristsite.com  As far as I know the Pro just has a compression release button, which can be a nice feature to have.  When you say you do 5 or 6 full cords a year are these already in log size, or are you dropping trees?  If you just cut logs I would probably try to step up in hp (and weight) just a little to save some time.  I think the 390 is highly regarded as a great homeowner saw.  The 260 is a pro saw and thus demands a premium price.  The amount you cut isn't that great, so I think your cutting needs should really be considered and you should go to your dealer and try to demo your options.

MarkG


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2006)

Mark,

I do the whole process.  Drop, limb ,buck, et al.  The 390 was/is a contender also, but I find it rare to need much more than a 18" bar, which I do have a 19??, man eating, fire breathing, child scaring, Ralph Nader hating, to hell with safety features, ear ringing, beast of a saw for that :ahhh: .  The 390 is just 20% larger than I think I need.  I realize that I am in the Pro series of saws, but I take care of equipment so I would expect this to last as long as I do.  Thanks for the reply, and I will definetly chalk one up under the 390 column.  I have also been sniffing at the 290.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 17, 2006)

I don't know about the saw, Jags, but I'd love to have one of those little rigs in your avatar.


----------



## Jags (Nov 17, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I don't know about the saw, Jags, but I'd love to have one of those little rigs in your avatar.



Eric, I really have been thinking about making one as a winter project. I think I would make it electric so that it could be used inside as well. And the whole noise issue. I think the one in my avatar is a little 3hp briggs. That would be the "all terrain" model.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, the best place to have a motorized bar stool is in a bar, so I'd say the electric motor is a good idea.


----------



## Corie (Nov 17, 2006)

I have the 260 pro and actually it replaced a Homelite in my case as well.

Can't say enough good things about it.  For the amount of wood I cut (2-3 cords a year) it is a sweet little saw.  I don't have a 18" bar, I keep a 16" on it and I have a 20" just in case, but I haven't ever had to put it on the saw.


----------



## Sandor (Nov 17, 2006)

I have an 025, or MS250 in the new model number.

I wish like hell I got the 260. Friends of mine in the escavation business use them and they kick ass and last!

6 cords a year..... that saw should last 20 years. At least.

Highly recommend.


----------



## SeanD (Nov 17, 2006)

I have the 270 and love it.  Have both a 16" and 20" bar.  It struggles a little with the 20.  Vibration isolation is great.  My hands were numb after cutting with my old saw - a McCullough that weighed a ton.  Also got the 440 magnum with a 24" bar.  Even though it is quite a bit heavier than the 270 I will use it even though the 270 could do the job.  The 440 is amazingly fast.


----------



## quads (Nov 18, 2006)

I have two 026 saws (the older version of the 260).  Great saws.  Not quite as powerful as my old Sachs 117, but a lot lighter.  I used to run 20 inch bars on them with no problem.  I switched to 18 inch now, only because they are easier to find for the 026 than the 20 inch stuff.


----------



## ourhouse (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a great saw. You can't go wrong with either one. We have a few at work.


----------



## nshif (Nov 18, 2006)

I use an MS361. cant say enough good things about it. I use it mostly with a 24" bar due to the size of the wood we cut out west. but with an 18" bar it is a real kick A$$ saw. very similar to the 390 I highly recommend it.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 18, 2006)

*Stihl ms260 = No comment.* ;-) 

As per buying a new chainsaw , make sure you you gets your hands on one and see how it fits to you , try different sizes and brands if you can before you make a hight $$ purchase.

I'de like to add that i agree to the Stihl MS361 , good chainsaw , *modern style and technology* and its not over priced per power to weight ratio vs other "old school" out of "date technology" under power to weight ratio per the $$ of "other" Stihl models saws. ;-)

*-----*
READ
*-----*


----------



## quads (Nov 18, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> *Stihl ms260 = No comment.* ;-)
> 
> over priced per power to weight ratio "old school" out of "date technology" under power to weight ratio per the $$  ;-)
> 
> ...


I paid 50 bucks a piece for my "old school" out of "date technology" 026 saws.  I think I got a pretty good deal.  And, after all, we are talking about cutting only a few cords of firewood here.  Why would you ever really *need* anything more for that?  As far as that goes, 100 bucks at a department store would get a sufficient saw.  The 026 or similar would be more than enough saw for what Jags wants to do with it and it would last a lifetime.  If the price is too high, get an 025 etc.  Either way, I wouldn't go as far to imply that he would be getting ripped off with an ms260.  Even at 400+ bucks.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 18, 2006)

quads said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The post topic is a MS260 or MS 260pro , i was not refering to anybodys $50. used saw deal. 





> And, after all, we are talking about cutting only a few cords of firewood here. Why would you ever really *need* anything more for that? As far as that goes, 100 bucks at a department store would get a sufficient saw.


 I have had the $100. saw and cut fire wood with it , (until it fried within 2 years ) I would never go back to a home owner or even a cheap box store saw again. Thats my prefrence. There is a whole world of difference from a $100. chainsaw to a higher grade and or pro chainsaw. There not even in the same ball park of each other. The forum is for opinions and these are mine from many years of exparence.



> The 026 or similar would be more than enough saw for what Jags wants to do with it and it would last a lifetime. If the price is too high, get an 025 etc. Either way, I wouldn't go as far to imply that he would be getting ripped off with an ms260. Even at 400+ bucks.



The 026 or ms260 is an ok saw for its old technology but there are many , many other better chainsaws out there in the price range of new.

If somebody want to buy a $150,000 -$200,000 + home and or buy a $20,000.-$50,000 car or truck and only whats to spend the basic of a $100. chainsaw , Thats fine and i dont have a problem with that. (not pointing anybody out here ) 

There are a lot of choices of things to buy and for me when it come to burning wood i had no problem with a little bit more money on a stove / chainsaw / gas splitter / ect.. because there are few things in life that you can buy and it pays for itself and the other items over time.
Paying for a new quality chainsaw that will save me money over time is not a hardship. 

If you look at most of the cheaper chainsaw they say there are for occasional use only so they were never designed to be cutting firewood year after year. In the long run some of the cheaper chainsaw will end up costing you more. Just my .02


----------



## Sandor (Nov 18, 2006)

quads said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quads,

Don't get all riled up.

Roospike always jumps into threads to steer people to PE stoves and Husky saws.

In his mind, EVERTHING else is not worthy.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 18, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your just starting chit Sand.
I didnt tell anybody to buy a Husqvarna. Dont you have a cat combustor to go clean or something.  :lol: 
I feel the same way as about 70% of the pros over on the Arborist site about low $ chainsaws and also the MS260. Go do your reading. I have also ran a MS260 for many hours / days / weeks , I have run many different brands and models of chainsaw ( owned ) Just talking from experence. I said i like the Stihl MS361 . Stihl has a lot of great chainsaws out today. The ms260 just insnt one of them.
Go jump off a cliff Sand.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 18, 2006)

Let me put it this way....................

If the Stihl ms260 ratailed and sold for about $200. less then they would be worth the price.
There not up to standard with other chainsaws in there price and power range.


----------



## quads (Nov 18, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> The post topic is a MS260 or MS 260pro , i was not refering to anybodys $50. used saw deal.


As long as we're splitting hairs, the post topic also was not the ms361, nor commercial cutting.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 18, 2006)

quads said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*?*


----------



## Gunner (Nov 19, 2006)

quads said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Topic is "Stihl ms260/ms260pro"  Pro = commercial


----------



## Sandor (Nov 19, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Roospike (Nov 19, 2006)

Sense page 1 was so far away i will copy the original question. 


> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I posted my opinon as was asked per the thread topic. Didnt say the Stihl ms260/026 were junk.
People are making a mountain out of a mole hill. 
If someone went out and paid retail for a new ms260 it wouldn't hurt my feelings any but to someone that is doing research and wants the best bang for there buck needs to hear all the opinions as i would want if i had asked a research question.


----------



## sedanman (Nov 19, 2006)

I am one of those yahoos' from Arboristsite. I have owned more than 40 chainsaws, somtimes 2 of the same model. I WAS a die hard Stihl fan until I started running some of the other brands. I had a 026 (earlier version of the ms-260). I liked my 026 at the time, then found out it was the slowest 50cc saw when compared to Husky(346)  and Jonsered (2149).  I have a Dolmar 5100s  as my 50cc saw now and can't praise it highly enough, it is WAY more saw than my 026 ever was.  The  026/ms-260 is getting very long in the tooth as the saying goes, been around a looooong time. Stihl has recently replaced a few other models that fit that description, the 036/ms360 gave way to a superior MS-361 (I have one that's been poertd.........WOW) and the 044, ms-440 has been replace by the ms-441. Stihl's next move will likely be to introduce an ms-261 with the kinds of improvements the other saws got, more power, better air filters and springs for anti-vibe. Yo can wait for Stihl to build a ma-261 or go get a Dolmar 5100 and be ahead of the game. The Dlmar is $409.00 and has a rim style sprocket and anjustable oiler, things you have to get a "pro" ms260 to get with a Stihl. The Dolmar does not have a compression release but neither does the 'standard' ms260. The Dolmar has what they call "Airmaster" filtration, much like a 'turbo' Husky, the air filter stays cleaner longer than the old school Stihls. To sum up, if you can get a smokin' good deal on a used 026/260. you'll have a decent relaible saw for many years. I just can't recommend buying a new on because they have bee building them too long to justify the premium they ask for one. Last time I looked a standard 260 was $429.00 and that was about 4 years ago. The Dolmar is a better deal.


----------



## sedanman (Nov 19, 2006)

And because someone is going to ask the current line-up is 
Stihl 009 for the little stuff
Dolmar 5100s .325 '18 for scavenging firewood, and demo (see below) 
Stihl MS-361 ported for firewood and competition
Dolmar 7900 stock for demonstration use ( I am a dealer but I don't beleive in online sales)
Dolmar 7900 ported for firewood (ton's of fun) and competition) , will easily pull a 36" bar and is stronger than a Stihl 066!
Husqvarna 2100 ported for competition (will rip your arm off you don't time the start right) 
Jonsered 49sp sentimental attachment to this saw, won't ever get rid of it. 
I have about 1/2 dozen antiques all retored and running, these are pickled and don't get used anymore, they're slow and heavy
I have given away 8 or 9 running functional saws to friends and relatives to keep them warm. 

I have sold, given away, 
2 Stihl 017's
2 Stihl 015's
1 Stihl 026
2 Stihl 064's
2 Jonsered 49sp's
2 Stihl 009's
2 Stihl 011's
Sachs Dolmar 112
Sachs Dolmar 119
2 Sachs Dolmar 120's 
I traded Sachs Dolmar KMS4 (wankel engine) in a pile of pieces for a Dolmar 7900
There are more that I am forgetting at the moment.


----------



## Jags (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys.  I have been taking a bead on the "used" market for the 260, because I do agree the $400+ price tag for the 260 was a little steep for the saw (In my mind anyways).  I am pretty sure that I will stay with the stihl brand simply because there is no other dealers close by for me (several stihl dealers around, but no husky or others).  I like the idea of having a dealerthat is 3 miles from where I cut my wood.  I also have a bead on a barely used 310 as well as a 390.  Both were purchased by people I know, but really have no use for such a saw.  I was looking at the 260 because of the size, weight, power, but am not married to the idea.  Keep it coming, love the input from other "users". :coolsmile:


----------



## Wouldy12 (Nov 20, 2006)

I replaced my garage sale 30 year old craftsman (homelite copy) originally with an ms260 pro for the most part just to get the safety of the chain brake. I was hopeing for a saw that would blow the doors off my old craftsman and be a lot lighter and faster. The dealer steered me toward the 260 pro so that's what I bought. I used it once and found it seems to be the same weight and similar power. I couldn't believe this $500 saw wasn't much of an upgrade from my old craftsman. I exchanged it the next day for an ms361 pro. Huge difference, may more power, smoother and much faster. It is a couple pounds heavier which you can notice and $110 more expensive but well worth it. I believe the 260 is an older design. I wanted a saw that would last me a life time and I think I found it. Can't say enough good things about it, very well made and easy to statr. It also gets rave reviews over at arborsite. I kept my craftsman as a back up. Good luck.

Steve


----------

